# Penn Sargus 3000



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Has anyone tried the New Penn Sargus?
i saw one the other day at the the Fishin Shack
Richard said they get smoother the more you use them. 

Seemed like a nice little reel and only 70 bucks.


The Spool was even VannStahlled.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

its a pflueger medalist rebranded.








here's the sargus and look at them both. even the handles look the same.
youd be better off getting an okuma salina. the salina has proven it's $80 worth, it has good reviews.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Anybody got any info about a new high end spinning reel Penn is supposedly coming out with?

Supposed to be a Slammer on steroids and made in the USA as well. 

Sounds interesting to me.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

SAD!!! But all Penn now are made in BIG China. Quality is JUNK. I have a 7 months old 650SS, and the other day a medium Tarpon pulled it, and the whole internal gear messed up. I opened it up, and believe it or not, gears are made out of SOFT plastic. From now on, I make sure myself that everything I buy, it does not have Made in China in it. I know it's hard to find the one without it.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

DVO said:


> From now on, I make sure myself that everything I buy, it does not have Made in China in it.


like what things are not made in china?
so which country has better quality than china?
it's not meant to bash or anything, i am just interested as am not much of a china guy, lathough i have a bunch of things made in china- i have one that never gave me a problem, it has been jumped on by the 2 kids, slept on, poured soda on, dropped food on......it's a natuzzi leather sofa, i thought it was made in italy but it was f'ing made in china. it's been two years and i didn't see any problems- YET.
leather is still good, didn't stain, in fact i was surprised of this made in china thingy to hold up this well.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Wonder what country made good fishing tackle !. It is in order
1. Japan
2. USA
3. Sweden
4. Malaysia/Thailand/Korea.
5.
6.
7.
.
.
.
..
...

Last. China

About your sofa HellRhaY, you should consider you are lucky because your sofa falls within positive side of reliability.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

DVO said:


> About your sofa HellRhaY, you should consider you are lucky because your sofa falls within positive side of reliability.


my sofa is supposed to be made in italy by NATUZZI, i didn't know it was made in China until i saw the tag under the sofa 1 year after.

we have the same number on list on reels, after number 1- it's a toss up.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Pflueger Medalist
Fully sealed ball bearings in key locations. Instant anti-reverse one-way clutch bearing. Anodized aluminum spool with distinctive hole pattern for lighter weight. Large diameter titanium ball bearing line roller. Smooth sealed front drag system with stainless steel and oiled felt washers and audible drag adjustment. Corrosion-resistant stainless steel main shaft and components. 
Gear ratio Bearings Line Weight Oz
6050 4.6:1 9+1 220/14 18 

Penn Sargus 
Model Line Capacity. Gear Ratio Weight Bearings Parts
List 
YDS./LB.-METERS/MM
OZ-GRAMS
EXP 
SG5000 220/14 5.6-1 20.3 oz 5+1 
All metal body 
Sealed drag knob 
Fail-free bail spring 
Soft feel handle knob 
Non-twist line roller 
Techno-balanced rotor 
Stainless steel main shaft 
Infinite anti-reverse roller bearing 
Corrosion-resistant, anodized, machined aluminum handle 
Lightweight, strong, aluminum alloy frame, cover and rotor

If I was choosing the Penn is the way to go. As far as looks there are several reels on the market that look similar to each other.
:beer:opcorn:


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

What the heck! Spend additional $20 -30 and get yourself a REAL reel - Shimano Stradic 4000FH - It's a real "smooth operator" - for the money, you can't beat it.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Stradics*

Not a bad Reel just not Saltwater Reels Not waterproof,nor Corrosion res Bearings Finnish was first to Fade. I have both a 6000 and 2500 they have served me well and still Work. Thought i had found the light at the end of the Tunnel with the New Penn. Am curious you mentiond you found Plastic Gears in your Penn 650 ss is it the SSM or SSG sure it wasn't a nylon spacer or something.

If this is the case then i would stay away from Braided line and Back down the drag. 

Might as well go with a Zebco 202 your only out $4.95 when it blows up. Zebco is smart they new it would coome to this eventually, Quality Versus the Allmighty Dollar.

Even Sweeden/Abu Sold out to the Chinese.
I wonder if we should check these for Lead Paint?
HMMmmm...there was that nice Shreck combo wal mart clearanced for only $4.50 maybe i should get down there and stock up incase things get worse.

really what next Shizit on a Stick- Paper mishay...
I better stop im going Jetty here and will move post to Rant/Rave section.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I just serviced 2 for a friend and there are no plastic gears. Were did you buy yours at.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Dvo*



seajay said:


> I just serviced 2 for a friend and there are no plastic gears. Were did you buy yours at.


Was DVO
"I opened it up, and believe it or not, gears are made out of SOFT plastic. From now on, I make sure myself that everything I buy, it does not have Made in China in it. I know it's hard to find the one without it."


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Jigmaster said:


> Not a bad Reel just not Saltwater Reels Not waterproof,


Check out the new Stradic's they are waterproof now and much lighter too! Heck, you know it's a good reel if KZ finally ditched the ever faithful Sahara and bought one!


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Jigmaster/DVO where did you buy the reels at? Sounds like a Wally World special.:beer::fishing:opcorn:


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Reels*

Flea World in Sanford booth E-2 i believe from some Chinese guy although he may have been Korean im not good when it comes to the 
Oriental's.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

It appears that they may have been reworked with sub-standard parts.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Don't take this the wrong way... but why the h3ll would you buy a fishing reel from a dude at Flea World?!?! I don't care how much of a good deal it appeared to be...


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Mine is Fine*

It's DVO with the Junk one, im not sure if he got his at Flea World who knows he may have gotten it from wally- world with substandard gears.

Maybe someone got one of those okumas and switched the gears w a Penn and resealed and returned to wally world.


Now that im thinking about it going to open up the side Plate, will let you guy's know if Rice falls out.


Havn't heard from DVO maybe he got Arrested at the Walmart refund desk.
More than likely being the weekend he is away from his comp Hunkered down and fishing the Port Orange relief Bridge pulling in the Flounder.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I got mine from the good old Sports Authority. As far as the junk Penn, it is on its way to Penn warranty/customer service Dept. 

From reading these threads, we have a whole bunch of people here supporting Wal-Mart/Made in China.

Jigmaster,
I can tell what type of person you are from your thread- you got good experience with switching and returning stuff to the store. Do you know the word describe this type of person = ?... I let you fill in the blank if you are smart enough.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Dvo*

Confucius say judging by your much aggitated response you did not Catch any fish,did you? Sounds like it's been a while the whole way around,and at 6:23 maybe you didnt have your Coffee yet. You may want to call Penn have them throw in some of that Penn Reel lube, something tells me your gonna need it.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*When i go*

to wally world and buy some things, i buy brand name....line=Berkley,PowerPro... Leader=Seaguar...Keepalive Oxygen infuser...
Batterys=Energizer and so on ......I am not buying wally world made items. But items that you would buy anywhere else.....So does that mean that everything is from "China"  I don't think so, but i will check next time for the wally fishing rods/reels....and give you a update....Don't forget most wally worlds are open 24/7 and that means alot to fisherman....beer,bait,food and a chit load of other stuff....opcorn:

*All fisherman are liars except you and me, and to tell you the truth, I'm not so sure about you*  :beer:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Do they make a Sam's version of Florocarbon?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Sam's*



KodiakZach said:


> Do they make a Sam's version of Florocarbon?


Ya but would it be made in China?
I guess it could be worse like made in Kolea or something.


I tried the Sam's Choice Cola its worse than the Winn Dixie brand so you know its got to be bad.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Jigmaster said:


> made in Kolea



LMAO!!!!


----------



## Tog-Fisher22 (Oct 10, 2007)

Stick with Shimano,Daiwa and Penn,they are all made overseas but are superior to Pflueger and Okuma. You will have a hard time finding parts for Okuma and Pflueger reels if you need them...Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Jigmaster KNOWs how to SPELL!!!


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

DVO if you got it at S.A. then I would return it to them. I know there is alot of people that want an American made product but they are few and far between. As far as Penn reels it is like the rest they are made or assemeled overseas. I will not use a Shi-mano or Zebco. As far as Sh-mano is concerned I have seen alot of Marlin and Big Tuna that have melted a many.Yes I will back a Penn and they do have there throw away products like any other manufacture. But the reel that was mentioned does not come with Plastic gears nor any other Penn product that I know of.:beer:opcorn:


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Dvo*

I'm holding something up, do you know what it is
without me spelling it out for you.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Be nice Jig as he knows not what he has or means. :fishing::beer:opcorn:


----------

